# Small glue dots on shirt under my design - what did I do wrong?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I just printed a few shirts for a customer. One of them has light circles underneath the rhinestone design. The rhinestones spell the word WONDER. Underneath the stones saying WONDER is the word wonder in small dots -- I guess they are glue dots. The "glue dots" word and letters are backwards. 

What is this and what did I do wrong??? I was turning the shirts inside out for the second press. Did I lay the transfer tape on the shirt after I removed it? Would that matter? Did I get glue dots on the teflon sheet and then put it inside the shirt? 

Has anyone had this happen? It ruined this shirt in my order and I don't have another shirt in this size, so I have to purchase another. Blech. I don't know what I did wrong......

Thanks.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

My guess would be that when you pressed the shirt, the glue went through the shirt to the heat press pad and when you pressed it inside out, the glue adhered to the shirt. I have a teflon pad but I've never used it so I don't know if it somehow slipped down with glue on it or something. If the glue went through the shirt, you probably pressed it for too long. You want all of the glue to stay between the rhinestones and the shirt.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Stephanie,
Thank you! That totally makes sense. 

Now that you say that, I think this may have been the shirt that looked wrinkled, so I pressed it a third time, right side out. I'll bet the glue dots were on my heat press pad from the second press. I always feel like the more I press it the better, but I guess that's not true. 

I swear I learn one lesson from every job.  I'm kind of ready to quit learning so often. haha.

Thanks for your reply. I'm going to make sure not to "over" press in the future -- especially on these thin Bellas.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You're welcome!

I've learned from experience that if you press for too long, the glue can evaporate and the stones won't have enough left to stick to the shirt and will fall off in the wash!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with Stephanie, that when pressing Stones or studs on garments ,, to always put a liner in side the shirt to protect the shirt,, from the glue going thru the garment and gluing itself to itsef,,

You can also use Beside Teflon sheets you can also use parchment paper, too,


----------

